# Internet Explorer 7



## fluid (14. Oktober 2004)

> Wie ein Pressesprecher von Microsoft verlauten lies, erscheint Mitte 2004 die endgültige Version 7 des verbreitesten Browsers der Welt Microsoft Internet Explorer. Die neue Version soll viele neue Features beinhalten, wie z.B. einen Popup-Blocker, Tabbed Browsing und verbesserte Darstellung von XML- und XHTML-Sites.
> Der Internet Explorer 7 wird für Windows Me, Windows 2000, Windows XP und Windows Server 2003 verfügbar sein, wobei auch an einer neuen Version des Browsers für Mac OS X gearbeitet wird. Windows 95 und 98 werden dagegen nicht mehr unterstützt, da dies technisch nicht mehr möglich sei.
> Der neue Browser soll auch optisch stark verbessert worden sein, er unterstützt nun auch die Verwendung von Skins, wobei diese von Microsoft zertifiziert sein müssen.
> Zudem sollen auch sämtliche Sicherheitslücken behoben worden sein, sodass eine noch höhere Sicherheit gewährleistet wird, so Microsoft
> .





Was jemand was daraus geworden ist ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Oktober 2004)

Mmmh...von wann soll dieses Zitat sein?

Das letzte, was ich gehört/gelesen habe, ist, dass IE7 zusammen mit Longhorn erscheinen wird...und das ist, soweit ich gehört habe, 2007.


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Oktober 2004)

2007...uff...hab mich da gar nicht mehr schlau gemacht, aber hatte eigentlich erwartet das Longhorn Ende 2005 bis Mitte 2006 kommt...brauchen die so lang um für alle Fehler eine passende Fehlermeldung zu programmieren? *gg*

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Oktober 2004)

Naja.... vielleicht kommts ja doch 2006....ist eh wurscht


----------



## fluid (15. Oktober 2004)

Das Zitat is aus dem Ersten Quartal diesen Jahres.


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Oktober 2004)

Cool, freu mich schon drauf...bin echt mal gespannt was sie alles geschafft haben und wie gut diese Avalonversion wirklich ist...


----------



## fluid (15. Oktober 2004)

Gibt auch berichte von 2002 über IE7 das würde ja heißen das sie 4 Jahre brauchen um nen Browser zu entwickeln sollte er mit Longhorn erscheinen


----------



## Filone (15. Oktober 2004)

Wenn die Zeit zu einer ordentlichen Fehlerbereinigung genützt würde und somit die Sicherheit des IE zunimmt (ich erinnere an 4 Lücken in den letzten 6 Monaten !) finde ich es nicht weiter tragisch, sondern sogar begrüßenswert.


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Oktober 2004)

Erstens das Filone und zweitens denke ich, dass es auch ein wenig Marktstrategie ist, diesen dann zusammen mit Windows Longhorn zu veröffentlichen. 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht bekommen sie bis zur version 7 auch endlich die PNG unterstützung gebacken.

Aber der IE wurde schon technisch um Längen vom Firefox überholt, ob sie das noch aufholen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt. Ich denke nicht, dass die ganzen IE-Firefox-Umsteiger dann plötzlich wieder den IE vorkramen, nur weil er nach Jahren endlich auch die ganzen Features hat, die Firefox jetzt schon hat. (Btw: Firefox-Skins müssen von niemandem zertifiziert sein.)



> Zudem sollen auch sämtliche Sicherheitslücken behoben worden sein, sodass eine noch höhere Sicherheit gewährleistet wird, so Microsoft.


Naja, wer's glauben will... das erzählen die doch schon seit Jahren.


----------



## preko (15. Oktober 2004)

@ Christian Fein:

Nur zur Info - Microsoft´s hat gar keine Ambitionen den Wettlauf mit den Browsern mitzumachen. 

Der Focus liegt auf der XML Unterstützung / .NET Framework und entsprechender Programmierung von Longhorn, da der Browsermarkt seit langem keinen Gewinn bei Microsoft abwirft und zudem noch recht teuer ist bei dem Support, sprich Fehlerbereinigung, etc..

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

> @ Christian Fein:
> 
> Nur zur Info - Microsoft´s hat gar keine Ambitionen den Wettlauf mit den Browsern mitzumachen.


Warum entwickeln sie dann eine neue Version?


----------



## Radhad (15. Oktober 2004)

Da gibt es 2 Gründe.

1. Wird der Browser z.B. für den Windows-Explorer und Ordner-Fenster verwendet. Quasi überall im System!
2. Wurde das Image mal wieder stark geschädigt, außerdem käme es ziemlich schlecht, diese "altbackene, fehlerhafte" Version mit Longhorn, wo sehr viel auf Sicherheit Wert gelegt wird, mit auszuliefern.

Objektiv betrachtet ist das der richtige Weg, den Microsoft da geht, nur hätten sie den IE7 dieses Jahr schon rausbringen sollen und evtl. nen IE8 mit Longhorn verpackt...


MfG Radhad


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich entsinne mich, gelesen zu haben, dass jahrelang überhaupt nicht mehr am IE gearbeitet wurde.
Erst kürzlich wurde bei MS wieder ein Team zusammengestellt, welches sich darum kümmern soll.

Wie Radhad schon sagte....als reiner Browser ist MS der IE ziemlich wurscht, ...für ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen macht es wenig Sinn, Millionen in die Entwicklung von Gratis-Software zu stecken.

Der IE ist aber halt weitaus mehr, als ein Browser, und aus einem Windows-System nicht wegzudenken.


----------

